# Heat Matt stopped working



## KerryA (3 mo ago)

Hi, our 16 month old corn snake's heat Matt has stopped working. A replacement is being delivered in 3 days. Is there anything I can use in the meantime to heat his Viv? I'm worried about him getting too cold. Any advice welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you checked the fuse?? It's highly unlikely that the mat itself has packed up.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

It does amuse me when I read posts like this, shows little or no research has been done on the snake in question.

Kerry, for the most part, Corns originate in temperate regions, where the climate is often like the one the UK experiences. They can tolerate cooler temperatures than the room the enclosure is housed in, and this time of year would be preparing themselves for brumation (I'll let you look that up). 3 days will be fine, but are you sure the heat mat has packed up and its not the thermostat (you are using a thermostat aren't you ??) 

Simple way to test - plug the mat directly into the wall socket - if it remains cold to touch after a few minutes / quarter of an hour, then check the fuse in the plug. Replace the fuse with a 3A one and test again. If it gets warm then it could be the thermostat. Depending on the brand, some have a fuse holder often near the output, again check that and replace if required. If you don't have the means to test the fuse, plug a light into the output socket and see if it lights up when the indicator on the stat is lit. If the indicator on the stat isn't lit then change the fuse in the plug, again to a 3A and test again.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

I only ever used heat during the day with my corns and a few days of no heat won't hurt them in UK temperatures.


----------

